# Help! Need to find a shelter that will take in kittens ASAP.



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

We decided to finally bring in these 3 kittens (they are about 5-6 weeks old) we were watching over.
They had the WORST case of fleas I have ever seen, completely covered. 
We got it taken care of at the vet, but even after, I still had to give them several dawn soap baths, and after an hour in total of flea brushing them, I'm still not sure if they are 100% gone.
My other kitten has even gotten a few fleas from them, and he just watches them from their play pen tent thing. (Although they might have stuck to my pants and crawled onto him while I was brushing them on my lap) 

I live in New York(Brooklyn) 
Are there any no-kill shelters that will take in these kittens?
I am desperate. Including the 4 cats I have now, I have 7 in total. 
The fact that there might be fleas around is stressing me out, 
I feel itchy, but there is nothing on me. 

So, if anyone has any suggestions, please tell me ASAP

Thanks!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Tough Love: Socializing Feral Kittens (Part 1 of 3) - YouTube

Take a look at the first part of this video. They deal with the issue of fleas. They suggest a half capsule of Capstar for kittens over 4 weeks old. And show how to bath and comb out a kitten with fleas.

The video is produced by the Urban Cat League in NY. Try calling them and finding out who the No Kill shelters are or brain storm with them how to get your kittens placed even if its on a waiting list.


----------

